# Cannot set series link



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Is anyone else having troubles setting a series link for certain shows and channels?

I'm currently going through adding all my old Season Passes to new TiVo but it seems some won't stick!

Two examples
Mythbusters on Discovery +1 (While Mythbusters on Discovery set fine!)
Spaced on More 4

I add them but never get the popup saying OK and they are never added to the list.


----------



## gazza (Dec 11, 2002)

I've had the same problem:

Eurosport transmit Live cycling on both 521 and 525

Live cycling on 521 was set as a Series Link (Oh how I prefer "Season Pass"). I then found that I couldn't select 'Cycling' from the search list without it reverting back to channel 521.
I then had to choose browse channel to select 525 and 'force' a series link that way. Think it worked.

Not really happy with the Virgin pick-lists. Much prefer the Series 1 listings. BTW will there be an update to filter out the actors etc. 

Also has anyone noticed that the list doesn't provide an alpha listing in the same way as the series 1 which is a shame. Makes finding/choosing a program to take much longer.


----------



## sad monica (Sep 16, 2003)

Gazza, I believe one can toggle between the alpha and popularity orderings by pressing the yellow button whilst in a search. I find it worthwhile switching to the alpha version when the show I'm searching for isn't very popular.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Happened to me dogsbody. You can see it happening in my video here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8402063#post8402063

Try setting a single recording of an episode first, and then adding the series link after that.


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

warrenrb said:


> Happened to me dogsbody. You can see it happening in my video here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8402063#post8402063


Yeah, that's exactly it 



warrenrb said:


> Try setting a single recording of an episode first, and then adding the series link after that.


 Didn't help I'm afraid


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> Happened to me dogsbody. You can see it happening in my video here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8402063#post8402063
> 
> Try setting a single recording of an episode first, and then adding the series link after that.


Had this happen to me last night.
Tried to set a series link for 'Russell Howards News' show on BBC HD. Select series link and nothing happened at all.
Eventually in frustration I selected to record one show, then it was happy to set the series link.
Very weird as I've not had this problem before (or maybe I have not noticed and assumed the series link had been set - i.e see my post about missing series links. Maybe the series link was never set in the first place and I just assumed it was?)

Hope the pending software update fixes this bug!
I can live with only 2 tuners for now, but bugs with requesting recordings arn't good as it doesn't matter how many tuners you have if it's never going to record what you requested


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Well it looks like the new software fixed this! 

I've only tried it for the two that wouldn't originally record but they worked first time on the new software while I had tried numerous times to record it on the old including a reboot.

Can anyone else confirm this is fixed?


----------

